# Show us your Skinks!



## Vincey (Jan 14, 2012)

Blue Tongue, Bobtail, any sort of Egernia or other!
Really love these guys but want to see some more Egernia in captivity.
Post pics or experiences 

Thanks!


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 17, 2012)

This is JubJub. He spends most of his time being chunky and adorable...

View attachment 234250
View attachment 234249


----------



## Vincey (Jan 17, 2012)

Attachments didn't work


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 17, 2012)

White's Skinks


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 17, 2012)

Posted before but here is my blotchy


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 17, 2012)

JubJub (again)....


----------



## ChargerWA (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is an overexposed crappy photo of a little bobtail my son found this arvo. Our whippet likes to round them up and bark his tits off at them. My wife rescued him and moved him away to a rock pile.


----------



## ajandj (Jan 23, 2012)

I love bobtails/stumpy tails/shinglebacks/pinecone lizards... which every floats your boat...
My next "adoption" will be a stumpy.. But it probably won't be for a bit. I have no room anywhere in my house, and we plan to move in the not too distant future, then *eyes big...... huge grin*, 
HOPEFULLY if things go to plan l will have a herp room.... i can't wait... my father inlaw will build me the enclosure, hopefully 4 wide by 3 high.. 12 in all... anyway, here is a few pics of Maxi and digger,


well, l can't post pics... just errors out about size, even tho l have reduced down to a massive 8.00kb
will keep trying


----------



## warren63 (Jan 23, 2012)

Had these 3 little white skinks increase the nos during the last 24 hours. Quite good they come out the size of your average garden skink and already smashing large pin heads. also a pic of mum


----------



## MathewB (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's some pics


----------



## Vincey (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome pics MathewB, love it!

Keep 'em coming everyone!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 2, 2012)

My melanistic and het for melanistic blue tongue babies:


----------



## Vincey (Mar 4, 2012)

I do quite fancy those blueys KaotikJezta


----------



## lgotje (Mar 4, 2012)

I have some woodland local Cunningham skinks hopefully I can get some pics to post up!!


----------



## Dinoboy (Mar 4, 2012)

Here are few of mine,

This is Fluffy, my biggest blotched bluey,



Banjo, my ever so curious shingleback,




and finally my newest addition, Ripper, a female eastern water skink.




Cheers all!
-Nathan.


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 4, 2012)

Carn't see any pics Nathan


----------



## Dinoboy (Mar 4, 2012)

Gibblore said:


> Carn't see any pics Nathan



Sorry guys, I'm still learning how stuff works, especialy pics!
The pics should be working now. 
-Nathan.


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 5, 2012)

any one got any banded sandswimers pics ?


----------



## ParanoidPython (Mar 6, 2012)

A couple of this seasons babies and the parents.


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice, they easy to look after ?


----------



## ParanoidPython (Mar 6, 2012)

very easy, pretty cool little skink.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 7, 2012)

Major's.


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 7, 2012)

there is a few


----------



## Vincey (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm glad this thread started to take off and more pics are coming in!

Great pics there Tassie97 & Shane & Paranoidpython

I love the attitude some bluetongues seem to permanently have in photos ;p


----------



## jamesjr (Mar 11, 2012)

Tree Skinks


----------



## richardsc (Mar 13, 2012)

some baby bluemountains form alpine blotchies i found in my pit yesterday


----------



## warren63 (Mar 25, 2012)

One of my pinkys out tonight


----------



## jamesjr (Apr 22, 2012)

A few more skink pics.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 22, 2012)

couple of mine


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 23, 2012)

The Centralians look sensational Richard.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## MathewB (Apr 23, 2012)

Is that a she-oak tas? Nice little guy


----------



## RCW74 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Richard

Awesome pics!

Out of interest, do you have any issues housing the Shinglebacks and Bluetongues together? I have 6 adult Shingles in a pit and 1 adult Bluey that I would like to put in there also, but I'd heard the Shinglebacks can get a bit bitey?


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2012)

i generally house them by them selves,but have had the odd bluey in with the stumpies with no issues,even had gravid blueys have birth in with the stumpies with no issues,stumpies are pretty mellow,with other species even mellower,thats indoors to,outdoors with more room would probably be less issue

thanks freeloader,thats actually an old pic of the centralians,the 3 new ones are pretty nice to though


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep he is a sheoak I have two lil bubs they are cute as


----------



## richardsc (Apr 24, 2012)

they look great tassie,very nice indeed


----------



## MathewB (Apr 24, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> Yep he is a sheoak I have two lil bubs they are cute as



Have an enclosure pic tas?


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 24, 2012)

They are just in a click clack at the moment cause they are so small


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 24, 2012)

Sandswimmers. The container in the pic was temporary and used for transportation when I bought them. Also, yes the female was gravid when I took this pic.





Pink Tongues.


----------



## MathewB (May 1, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> They are just in a click clack at the moment cause they are so small



I'd still like to see it, but no worries 



snakeluvver said:


> Sandswimmers. The container in the pic was temporary and used for transportation when I bought them. Also, yes the female was gravid when I took this pic.



Nice sand-swimmers Alex


Some new pics of two Cunninghams and mum


----------



## angie90 (May 1, 2012)

My princess


----------



## animal805 (May 1, 2012)

My beautiful pinky. This is an old pic, his enclosure is really nice now


----------



## Jason.s (May 7, 2012)

nice pics all, love those sheoak skinks!


























couple more with one of my pits.


----------



## warren63 (May 8, 2012)

Couple of new EWS


----------



## Tassie97 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## bk201 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## kankryb (Jan 12, 2013)

I am nearly dying here (of jealousy) I am in awe over you guys skinks, I have never seen so many nice skinks before.
Here are pics of my gerrardi


----------



## Trench (Jan 14, 2013)

kankryb, How many babies did you get from them?


----------



## kankryb (Jan 14, 2013)

Only 1 female has given birth so far and it was 5 live + 7 slugs ,3 of the babies died within 48 hours and the last 2 are doing well 30+ days later.Last year my 2 females gave birth to 22 babies and all lived. My best female ever (16 years ago) always gave 15-25 babies a year but some always died within the first month


----------



## MathewB (Jan 14, 2013)

Why do they die? They shouldn't


----------



## kankryb (Jan 14, 2013)

I been breeding pink tongue skinks for nearly 30 years and it seems that when they have large litters the babies are small and not so hardy but if you take them out and keep them alone in a box you will have more that will live but I leave mine in with the adults and they have to look for food themselves and so when I sell the babies I know that they are good and eating


----------



## MathewB (Jan 15, 2013)

So you leave the new borns in with the adults and then if they don't feed they die...am I getting this right?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 15, 2013)

Really responsible way to breed lizards No wonder exports are not permitted

- - - Updated - - -

Anyway, here is Catdog:


----------



## Tipsylama (Jan 15, 2013)

*BLuey pair and a cunningham.*


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 15, 2013)

dragons aren't spiky skinks, lol


----------



## Tipsylama (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha it was the wrong two pictures,it's been edited it now


----------



## kankryb (Jan 15, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> Really responsible way to breed lizards No wonder exports are not permitted
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Anyway, here is Catdog:



I been doing this a lot of years now, I have between 10 and 40 babies every year and maybe 3-5 a year dies and would have in nature aswell.I always leave the babies in with the adult until they are sold and mine never eat their young but seem to show where to feed and sleep (even the male)


----------



## MathewB (Jan 15, 2013)

Whether or not they would have survived in the wild is irrelevant, natural selection shouldn't be applied to a captive animal. Unless the ones that died were deformed or something as such


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Wally (Jan 15, 2013)

Have you got a full body pic of that stumpy Red-Ink?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 15, 2013)

Wally76 said:


> Have you got a full body pic of that stumpy Red-Ink?









Old one (when I first got her - she seems to be geting lighter with age)






Got any BD hatchies yet Wally? Me mate is still after one


----------



## Wally (Jan 15, 2013)

She's a looker. 

PM sent on the hatchies.


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 11, 2013)

I've only got one skink at the moment, though I am looking forward to eventually getting more! I love the various subspecies and appearance variety of the Tiliqua genus. They're my favourite skink for certain. This is Gizmo, an Eastern Blue Tongue (or Tiliqua scincoides scincoides), I've been told s/he has the appearance of the south east QLD locale, though I'm not certain. Gizmo is about six months old now and s/he is nearly tipping 200grams at 32cm long, head to tail.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 11, 2013)

any one breed pink tongues in oz


----------



## baker (Jun 11, 2013)

Certainly do breed pink tongues here in oz. Just a matter of keeping your eyes out for them when they become available. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 11, 2013)

baker said:


> Certainly do breed pink tongues here in oz. Just a matter of keeping your eyes out for them when they become available.
> Cheers Cameron



fair enough there pretty amazing


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 11, 2013)

Dinoboy said:


> Here are few of mine,
> 
> This is Fluffy, my biggest blotched bluey,
> View attachment 241377
> ...



I got a male eastern water skink called Racer


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 11, 2013)

Eating like a star!


----------



## varanophile (Jun 11, 2013)

Second generation line bred high orange goldfields shingle (this years)...


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 11, 2013)

varanophile said:


> Second generation line bred high orange goldfields shingle (this years)...



Awesome


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 11, 2013)

That thing is crazy!


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 11, 2013)

BloodRunsCold said:


> any one breed pink tongues in oz


I regularly see them for sale in the petshops in Queensland, and yes they are amazing. I think there was a thread on here sometime.





Check out page 2 [h=1]Natural Enclosures, I,ll show ya mine if you show me yours.[/h]


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 11, 2013)

varanophile said:


> Second generation line bred high orange goldfields shingle (this years)...



wow talk bout sexy


----------



## baker (Jun 11, 2013)

One of my pink tongues. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 11, 2013)

That shingleback is a cracker.


----------



## iamwilso (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's a pic of my recently aquired bluey. Has just finished a shed. My 15 month old daughter is absolutely amazed with it she hangs at the front of the enclosure calling it "here blue", she tries to kiss it and share her bottles and food with it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 18, 2013)

my beautiful Nubby, who finally joined her friends in snoozy land last week....i miss her already!!


----------



## baker (Jul 19, 2013)

The second pink tongue that I own.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Azaliaa (Jul 20, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous pics everyone! Thanks for sharing! I find I'm falling in love with every lizard I look at on here XD


----------



## MathewB (Aug 6, 2013)

Thought I'd post some pics of my newly awoken animals. 

And it's just some food on her face, so don't freak out.


----------



## BDkeeper (Aug 7, 2013)

MathewB said:


> Thought I'd post some pics of my newly awoken animals.
> 
> And it's just some food on her face, so don't freak out.



Can we get a pic of the whole tank cause it looks great (the middle two) (and the top two)  
And are they Cunningham skinks?


----------



## MathewB (Aug 7, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Can we get a pic of the whole tank cause it looks great (the middle two) (and the top two)
> And are they Cunningham skinks?




Yeah they are Cunningham's Skinks. The top ones are of the outdoor pit which has 2 adult Cunninghams Skinks and a Blue Tongue.






They can get under the deck as well.

And this is the one that I have a trio of nearly 2 year old Cunninghams, the reason there is mesh on top is because the lights in the timber hood went out. And it used to have a background but I removed it.











Cheers


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MathewB (Aug 7, 2013)

nickg said:


>



What is that? I want to say Black Rock Skink but that's a guess


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 8, 2013)

MathewB said:


> What is that? I want to say Black Rock Skink but that's a guess



Yup, you got it.


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 12, 2013)

this is mine Cunningham Skink (bandit) tame as a dog


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 12, 2013)

Came out on Sunday


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice Bluey


----------



## MesseNoire (Jun 29, 2014)

Bump!

Got these today.


----------



## rockethead (Jun 29, 2014)

there nice what type/bred are they fractal man


----------



## MesseNoire (Jun 30, 2014)

roc kethead said:


> there nice what type/bred are they fractal man


Cyclodomorphus gerrardii.
Pink tongue lizards


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 30, 2014)

Boulengers! Mah bbs




Golden water skink


----------

